# What serial killer would you be?



## Jaymeister (Apr 24, 2005)

Take the quiz to find out what serial killer you are


----------



## Jaymeister (Apr 24, 2005)

"Congratulations, if you were a serial killer you would be...
Jack the Ripper
(AKA"The Whitechapel Murderer" "The Autumn of Terror")
	Jack the Ripper, by far the most notorious killer of all time. What would drive a man to kill 5 prostitutes, surgically mutilate the bodies, then stop, to never be heard from again? 

Most of the murders were pretty much the same, the victim had her throat cut and her abdomen exposed, the intestines were placed over her right shoulder and sometimes a kidney or even the heart had been removed.

Jack the RIpper's murders are still unsolved.

Kill count: 5"

.... This is really twisted


----------



## Gary Crawford (Apr 24, 2005)

I have laughingly thought of creating a "Serial Killer Resorce" website. "Hey serial killers! Looking for a victom? No sense in kiliing some ramdom,inocent person! We have several DESERVING people to choose from!"


----------



## Brother John (Apr 24, 2005)

I don't know what distrubs me more....

THat web-site
or the fact that people actually visit it.



















yuk


----------



## Jaymeister (Apr 24, 2005)

Gary Crawford said:
			
		

> I have laughingly thought of creating a "Serial Killer Resorce" website. "Hey serial killers! Looking for a victom? No sense in kiliing some ramdom,inocent person! We have several DESERVING people to choose from!"


Didn't that german cannibal guy, who was in the news a few years ago, find his victims by placing an ad on the internet?


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Apr 24, 2005)

I'm Ed Gein?

Give me a break...none of the questions I answered would have me anywhere NEAR Gein insofar as personality.  I don't like wearing women's skin as a fashion, have no inklings of transvestism, don't like the taste of human flesh (not leastwise the way HE prepared it) and I'm not necrophilic in the slightest.

Weird site.  



Regards,



Steve


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Apr 24, 2005)

Edmund Kemper III.  Killin hitch hikers eh?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 24, 2005)

Albert Fish?  :idunno:  Never heard of him. :idunno:


----------



## Bammx2 (Apr 24, 2005)

"Ripper, Mr. J Ripper":asian:


----------



## Satt (Apr 24, 2005)

<table border=0><tr><td>
<a href="<A href="http://www.thisisacryforhelp.com/killerquiz.htm"><img">http://www.thisisacryforhelp.com/killerquiz.htm"><img border=0 align="LEFT" width=190 height=233 src="<A href="http://www.thisisacryforhelp.com/quiz/killers/gacy.jpg"></a><font">http://www.thisisacryforhelp.com/quiz/killers/gacy.jpg"></a><font size=2 color=#CCCCCC>If i was a serial killer i would be <b><font color=#990000> John Wayne Gacy </font color=#990000></b>.<br> <br>If you ever had a reason to be afraid of clowns. This would be it.
<br><br>
Over the course of 3 years John Wayne Gacy, a part time children's party clown, would go on to sodomize, torture and murder over 30 young men, burying most of the bodies under the floor boards of his home.
<br><br>
Gacy would use a chloroform soaked rag to render his victims unconscious, then take them home and tie them up in his basement. He would then proceed to torture them sexually, using a varying range of dildos and sexual toys, eventually strangling them to death with a 2x4 while raping them.
<br><br>
kill count: 30+ 
<br><a href="<A href="http://www.thisisacryforhelp.com/killerquiz.htm">Find">http://www.thisisacryforhelp.com/killerquiz.htm">Find what serial killer you would be, Take the Serial Killer Quiz now!</a></font>


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Apr 25, 2005)

Shirt Ripper said:
			
		

> Edmund Kemper III.  Killin hitch hikers eh?




Ed Kemper?  I WANT TO BE ED KEMPER.  He's six foot eight and weighs over three hundred pounds.

That is like, SO not fair.




Regards,


Steve


----------



## Jaymeister (Apr 25, 2005)

hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> Ed Kemper?  I WANT TO BE ED KEMPER.  He's six foot eight and weighs over three hundred pounds.
> 
> That is like, SO not fair.
> 
> ...


If you work hard, maybe someday you will be


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 25, 2005)

Okay, call it morbid curiosity ... I'm David Berkowitz, AKA Son of Sam.


> Originally believed to be a paranoid              schizophrenic, David Berkowitz (the Son of Sam), claimed to be plagued              by demons that came in the form of dogs, when the dogs would howl,              that was their signal for him to kill. He said that the dogs would              call out to him for blood and death, and their cry's would only stop              by killing and assaulting over 6 New York women. In a later interview Berkowitz revealed              that the demon story was a conscious fabrication that he had made              up to force the police into believing he was insane if he was caught.              He also confessed that he would become sexually aroused when stalking              his victims and would sometimes come back to the crime scenes and              masturbate while envisioning his prior killings.
> 
> kill count: 6


 Not even ....


----------



## OUMoose (Apr 25, 2005)

Lizzy Borden, not by definition a serial killer, but a notorious killer nonetheless. One day as her father was napping on the living room sofa Lizzy Borden took an axe and hit her father's head with it repeatedly some where around 40 times, completely disfiguring his face into an unrecognizable mess of blood and gore. Almost immediately after Lizzy attacked her mother in her bedroom, again hitting her head with an axe over 40 times.

_Lizzie Borden took an axe, 
And gave her father forty whacks. 
And when she saw what she had done, 
She gave her mother forty-one._

kill count: 2


----------



## Simon Curran (Apr 25, 2005)

Well according to that I would be Dahmer, but the mind boggles as to what inspires someone to make a website like that


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 25, 2005)

It's clearly a cry for help.


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Apr 25, 2005)

I don't know if this qualifies me, or not, but I'll go with Charles Bronson, "The Death Wish Vigilante."


----------



## Raewyn (Apr 25, 2005)

Cant really relate to this!


----------



## Mark Weiser (Apr 25, 2005)

:idunno: Congratulations, if you were a serial killer you would be...​

*Ted Bundy *​




In the early to mid 1970s Ted Bundy would murder over 30 young women. Most were attacked while walking in parks, found later to have been raped and strangled to death, but sometimes Bundy would go as far as breaking into their houses as they slept and beating them to death with a crow bar.

After being caught and convicted of the murders, Bundy accepted prison, acquired a new name and started his killing spree all over again. Soon after, Bundy was caught, but not before taking the lives of 3 more women.

Almost all of Bundy's victims were young white girls with long dark hair parted down the middle, all were raped, beaten and sodomized. 

kill count: 30+ This is werid !!!!



:mp5:All Killers


----------



## Tgace (Apr 25, 2005)

Zodiac


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 25, 2005)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> Albert Fish?  :idunno:  Never heard of him. :idunno:


 I guess that makes the two of us. The website pegged me as Albert too.  Most of the serial murderers noted so far are men... I wonder if there are other female ones (besides Lizzie).

  - Ceicei


----------



## Tgace (Apr 25, 2005)

Google people....google.

http://allfreeessays.com/student/Albert_Fish.htmlhttp://www.carpenoctem.tv/killers/fish.html


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 25, 2005)

Yuk!  I will have to agree with Brother John.



			
				Brother John said:
			
		

> I don't know what distrubs me more.... THat web-site or the fact that people actually visit it.
> 
> yuk


 I basically didn't google earlier because I wasn't too sure I wanted to read about the stuff these people did... sigh. Makes you wonder why these people even exist. I just hope there aren't any close by.

   - Ceicei


----------



## Tgace (Apr 25, 2005)

Very few of them "jumped out of the bushes..." and grabbed their victims. Many talked their way in or took advantage of people that made a bad choice regarding strangers. Hitching a ride, letting somebody approach when they were alone, drug/alcohol impared judgement, etc. Statistically the odds of meeting an animal like these is slim enough. Employ even basic "common sense" and situational awareness and its even less.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Apr 25, 2005)

Tgace said:
			
		

> Very few of them "jumped out of the bushes..." and grabbed their victims. Many talked their way in or took advantage of people that made a bad choice regarding strangers. Hitching a ride, letting somebody approach when they were alone, drug/alcohol impared judgement, etc. Statistically the odds of meeting an animal like these is slim enough. Employ even basic "common sense" and situational awareness and its even less.


Just the way the cookie crumbles...your a necro.
Hey I'm all about bein huge...I deem that test accurate.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Apr 25, 2005)

Dr. Kenpo said:
			
		

> I don't know if this qualifies me, or not, but I'll go with Charles Bronson, "The Death Wish Vigilante."


Based on his performance in those films one could comfortably put him in the top five best martial artists of all time.

I don't think anyone would dispute that.


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 25, 2005)

Surprised me how many female murderers there are....

http://www.crimelibrary.com/notorious_murders/women/index.html


----------



## Sarah (Apr 25, 2005)

*ooooohkay  :idunno:* 

David Berkowitz  - Originally believed to be a paranoid schizophrenic, David Berkowitz (the Son of Sam), claimed to be plagued by demons that came in the form of dogs, when the dogs would howl, that was their signal for him to kill. He said that the dogs would call out to him for blood and death, and their cry's would only stop by killing and assaulting over 6 New York women.

In a later interview Berkowitz revealed that the demon story was a conscious fabrication that he had made up to force the police into believing he was insane if he was caught. He also confessed that he would become sexually aroused when stalking his victims and would sometimes come back to the crime scenes and masturbate while envisioning his prior killings. 

kill count: 6


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 25, 2005)

high five, Sarah - me and you are Berkowitzes!


----------

